# Lodgepole burl cleaning techniques



## wyowoodman (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello, Im new to building lodgepole furniture. I have a nice collection of lodgepole burl wood from the Idaho mountains, the question I have is how does a guy go about cleaning the wood? I have a few peices of furniture that are built buy other people and they look really good, the wood is cleaned of all the bark but still has all the character left in the wood, worm marks, burls, ect. I have seen peices that look as though the bark was stripped and that was it, and others look as though the bark was stripped and then the wood was cleaned or sanded to show the lighter raw look. It seems as if it would be a real pain to sand the uneven areas of the burls. I know I dont want to take a drawknife to any of it. I have access to a corn cob blaster that is used for cleaning and refinishing log homes but im worried that may strip away more than I want it to. Also do I need to let the wood set until the bark starts falling off or is there a way to remove it sooner? The wood is dry now so the bark does not peel off in strips like it does when its green. If anyone can give me pointers and tips on how to do this it would be greatly appreciatied. Im really looking forward to building my dad and kids some nice beds but im leary right now because I dont want to ruin any nice wood. Thanks


----------



## wyowoodman (Mar 6, 2011)

Really, no one knows how to clean lodgepole burl wood?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

A pressure washer is what I use to remove bark, but if the bark is still clinging fast you might have to boil the burls - if they are small enough to fit into whatever pot you have that can hold them. Steam would work even better. If you use a pressure washer be careful not to tear the wood fibers once you blast the bark off. You do that by getting too close with the wand. 

Spring is the best time to fall pine if you're going to strip the bark. That's my experience with Loblolly pine anyway. Not that I ever removed the bark intentionally but just working from memory I think the logs I've dropped in the spring let go of their bark faster. I think you might be able to blast it off easier the day you fall it or else you may have to wait until it loosens on it's own, in which case you want to make sure you don't let the bugs get to it. Some pictures might help. 








.


----------

